# Genheal.....anyone??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ive been offered this by my source, and from what i hear, its licensed to be used in Chinese hospitals. Ive found that its in the mimms referemce manual but not to much else. Is this "pharm grade" hgh and not generic?? any info appreciated guys.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

BUMP

Anyone??


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

No one has heard of this at all?? pscarb??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it comes in 10iu vials but you buy it in 100iu kits i have never seen a Pharma GH brand come in 100iu kits so all i could assume is that it is a Chinese licensed lab if it is used in hospitals out there it should be on par with Hyge/Ansomone/Jintropin(original) the one thing that does concern me is that it has 10iu on the vial then in brackets (4mg) but 4mg of GH is 12iu as there are 3iu per mg?? that for me is a big thing to be wrong


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks pscarb......you know, i didnt even realise that regarding the amount as you say. Ive started at 4iu ed and will do for the next year at least....so we shall see if it is any good. Just really weird how theres not much info on it except for the mimms reference manual.


----------

